# Fav music to listen to during a session?



## Crickets (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, What's your favorite music to listen to during a cubing session?


----------



## KConny (Nov 3, 2008)

Something mellow so that I can go slow.


----------



## kratos94 (Nov 3, 2008)

Usually i end up listening to like Pop music thats usually japanese kinda weird O.O


----------



## MistArts (Nov 3, 2008)

Something instrumental but not too loud.

EDIT: Didn't we already have a thread like this?


----------



## Crickets (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry guys it took me so long to post the poll.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 3, 2008)

No neoclassical rock?


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2008)

i generally listen to 'in rainbows', but thats because im a radioHEAD! hah.
i spose it doesnt really fit into any of those categories.


----------



## Crickets (Nov 3, 2008)

lol srry MistArts I couldn't include everything, just the basic genres. Just choose what you think neoclassical rock best fits with.


----------



## SRV (Nov 3, 2008)

Where on earth is Blues??? Best music of them all! I voted Rock because it comes after it for me....


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 3, 2008)

I like to either listen to Jack Johnson or Disturbed.
It's funny, they are quite opposite


----------



## Garmon (Nov 3, 2008)

Rock metal funk or classical.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 3, 2008)

i find the intensity of rock music good for my times, haha, but I'd be lying if I said I don't listen to peaceful slow music half the time :]


----------



## Spyyder (Nov 3, 2008)

techno/trance/house/etc. The same stuff I always listen to.


----------



## Dene (Nov 3, 2008)

MistArts said:


> EDIT: Didn't we already have a thread like this?



Yes, at least two, possibly three, in the off-topic section, where it belongs.

EDIT: Oh, and I refuse to vote in a music poll that doesn't have "metal", as of two minutes ago.


----------



## F.P. (Nov 3, 2008)

Brutal death metal or Hip Hop.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 3, 2008)

SKILLET FTW. well obviously i listen to skillet and other bands like project 86, pillar and disciple. They are awesome rock bands, check out some of there songs on youtube.


----------



## Faz (Nov 3, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> SKILLET FTW. well obviously i listen to skillet and other bands like project 86, pillar and disciple. They are awesome rock bands, check out some of there songs on youtube.



lol matt - disciple.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> EDIT: Oh, and I refuse to vote in a music poll that doesn't have "metal", as of two minutes ago.



Yea same here.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Nov 3, 2008)

I usually listen to some slipknot to get me going fast


----------



## Crickets (Nov 3, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Oh, and I refuse to vote in a music poll that doesn't have "metal", as of two minutes ago.
> ...



Like I said guys I tried to get most the basic song groups. And metal fits in with rock. But w/e.


----------



## Schvetlana (Nov 3, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I like to either listen to Jack Johnson or Disturbed.
> It's funny, they are quite opposite



HAHAHA very opposite


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2008)

Crickets said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



It most definitely does not. Rock fits in with pop.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Nov 4, 2008)

I listen to the offspring... they're punk but not emo...


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 4, 2008)

Any kind of rock or metal or anything like that. Punk, whatever.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 4, 2008)

3 issues with this poll:
1: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3014
2: there is no "other"
3: you can't select more than one option.

I usually listen to Ben Folds, Simon and Garfunkel, The Game, Lil Wayne, Kanye, Rage Against the Machine, Mushroomhead, The Who, or really whatever I feel like.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 4, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> I usually listen to Ben Folds, Simon and Garfunkel, The Game, Lil Wayne, Kanye, Rage Against the Machine


Right on! 
My Life = best song eva
or is it Kanye's part in Put On haha


----------



## edwardtimliu (Nov 4, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > I usually listen to Ben Folds, Simon and Garfunkel, The Game, Lil Wayne, Kanye, Rage Against the Machine
> ...


dude Put On all the way


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 4, 2008)

I listen to various types of music. From Hip Hop to Rock. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 4, 2008)

For some reason, Metal speeds me up and gets the adrenaline going.

Weirdly, Rock calms me down and I turn a cube slowly and relaxed.


----------



## Crickets (Nov 4, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> 3 issues with this poll:
> 1: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3014
> 2: there is no "other"
> 3: you can't select more than one option.
> ...



I do believe your takin this a bit too serious lol. The reason there is no "other" option is cause I thought I had covered all the main genres, and in that I am sorry. Lastly the reason there is no "more than one option" is because this thread is call "FAVORITE music to listen to during a session". I think that should clarify it a lil bit.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Nov 4, 2008)

I listen to Pinback.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 4, 2008)

I listen to Rise Against, and more recently, Senses Fail...


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay for techno music. They keep me upbeat. =D


----------



## TimMc (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't listen to any music while solving.

Tim.


----------



## Crickets (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know techno and classical would be fighting for 2nd. You learn something every day lol


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2008)

Speedcore and power metal 

Makes me fast.


----------



## Rama (Nov 4, 2008)

*We allready have a few threads asking about this.*

Anyone ever heard of Jazz?
It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that Jazz.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 4, 2008)

Crickets said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 issues with this poll:
> ...



I listen to all of those bands in a session. I will put them in a playlist on shuffle then just let it go. It's not really a big deal, I'm just letting you know that you should consider those things in the future.


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 6, 2008)

can someone put trance and dance up


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 6, 2008)

Rama said:


> *We allready have a few threads asking about this.*
> 
> Anyone ever heard of Jazz?
> It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that Jazz.



jazz is hard to drum =[


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh my god use the SEARCH FUNCTION before opening a thread.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 6, 2008)

Rap, it has a beat in the backround, so it almost like metronome cubing with good music


----------



## Scigatt (Nov 7, 2008)

You know, I'm just starting to try out something where I try to solve it before a song end. I start both at about the same time(the song always starts first). I'm a big Pearl Jam fan, so I have a lot of songs of various lengths that could work. Right now, at my current (slow) clip, PJ's cover of "Leaving Here" is about right to give me a challenge(~2:45), but I really want to eventually be able to beat "Lukin"(1:02) consistently.

Edit:"Green Disease"(~2:40) is probably better than "Leaving Here".


----------



## Raffael (Nov 7, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Rap, it has a beat in the backround, so it almost like metronome cubing with good music




Same goes for the "Something wicked this way comes"-album from Iced Earth.
They have a really steady beat in most of their songs.
I've also found out for myself that it helps when I know the music really well i'm listening to while cubing since i tend to focus more on the music if it's new to me.


----------



## (X) (Nov 8, 2008)

WHEEEERE IS DEATH METAL!?!?! you just have to try to listen to death metal while cubing


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 24, 2008)

I listen to punk  NOFX, Rancid, Rise Against...but when I'm doing slow solving I listen to the Gonna Fly Now (Rocky theme song)!!! Also I like the Lemonheads and bands like them because they're so mellow 

P.S. - I think you kinda insulted punk  you put punk/emo even though they are two TOTALLY different kinds of music


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7519

Thanks to this, I now listen to music while cubing!
Now I can remember how to solve the cube.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 27, 2008)

anything with a beat and a melody


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 27, 2008)

Rock.
Usually on the Hard Rock/ Heavy Metal side.
It's funny, I find I can consistently do 4 or 5 seconds better when listening to certain music, and worse than my non-music average when listening to others.


----------



## deco122392 (Nov 27, 2008)

haha i usually end up listing to a7x it has variation in its songs and i usually average better with the music on. so ya idk maby its just beacous i idolize the band that i get all excited over the music playing and thus get better times.


----------



## Raffael (Nov 28, 2008)

btw: from now on for the next month I'm only listening to Christmas music.

actually there is only 'last christmas' and a bunch of not important christmas songs


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 29, 2008)

i just broke my PB for 3x3: 19.26 and i was listening to aerosmith's sing for the moment. classic rock


----------



## jcuber (Nov 30, 2008)

The Four Seasons, Billy Joel, or Elton John. I love piano.


----------

